# Forget vapers tongue - vapers 'stache



## craigb (28/11/16)

The squonker seems to have helped with my problem of disappearing flavour, but it now highlights an even bigger problem. Moistness of the upper lip.

Yip, the flavour saver catches all the exhaled goodness and leaves me with a soggy 'stache.   

#1stWorldProblems

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (28/11/16)

Definitely! It's got to a stage where my wife will wipe my face before she kisses me, it's become a habit for her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Lol, guys you have to put the drip tip in your mouths, not in your mustaches!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

